# finally I have a site



## alexanderhip (Sep 16, 2003)

feel free to comment, to insult, whichever you desire. I wont take it personal. www.hipphotography.com My site will be updated regularly and new essays added as I go along.

Thanks in advance


----------



## manda (Sep 17, 2003)

your site is lovely
i love the design
cant wait to see more pics once you have them up :sillysmi:


----------



## alexanderhip (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks Manda


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 21, 2003)

very very nice alexanderhip!

You have great eye, not just photography (still browsing them!) but also for design. I love your photographs!

I must admit, i am not a big fan of flash, but it works quite well here!

The only thing I can say if you are looking to get your site found in search engines you will have quite a bit of trouble due the flash and lack of text on the site.  

For flash sites I would recommend sticking in a no frames tag: &lt;noframes>&lt;/noframes> And put a text desciption of your site within the tags. Hope this makes sense, if not just let know.

You site looks fantastic, i can only imagine how long it took produce the flash files and I am pretty darn impressed!

Cheers!


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 21, 2003)

Very nice site and photos.  What program did you use to make it with?  Macromedia Flash or Swish?  

I would also place key words and description in Meta data to help with the search engines.


----------



## alexanderhip (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks again for the comments, much appreciated. 




> Geronimo Posted: Sun Sep 21, 2003 4:52 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Very nice site and photos. What program did you use to make it with? Macromedia Flash or Swish?



I would also place key words and description in Meta data to help with the search engines.

Well I didnt make the site, my interests are in my photography, Ive taken some classes about Flash, but once your into actionscript its a whole other language. I came up with the design, but my friend Mark built it including a php database so I can update myself. He is pretty talented in Flash and java and all the rest, hes got a knack for it. check out his site 

www.digitalpagan.com

As far as meta tags go yes I know about them, but I havent yet bothered with it. In time.



> vonnagy Posted:
> 
> The only thing I can say if you are looking to get your site found in search engines you will have quite a bit of trouble due the flash and lack of text on the site.



Well if you dont have a free flash plugin you shouldnt be looking at my site, or if your on anything less then high speed its not for you, and thats fine. As far as text goes, as you notice I have an essay section, due to the large amount of homework i have in school I havent yet wrote the essay, the images have been ready for a while and the essay section along with the other categories will be updated as often as i can. Along with the essay will be one sentence captions below the images, which in my eyes is more then enough text. As far as my other categories, they are showcasing the image, not what the image is about. Putting text below each image is annoying, leave it to the viewer to think what they may.

Thanks guys.


----------

